# Behind the scenes of body building competition



## imabit2lil (Jan 1, 2020)

I found this incredibly helpful and interesting

Here is a sneak peak of what happens behind  the scenes of a body building competition and what it takes to compete. 

Including diet before.

https://youtu.be/Vh8OKEgrlFQ

***I do not own this video. I just thought it was helpful and informative***

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 6, 2020)

So interesting scenes!


----------

